# Bloat?



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there a solid list of bloatwear thats okay to remove? I remember seeing one somewhere, but it looked more like a trial and error type thing (Remove this apk and see what happens).

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------



## Marplot (Jan 20, 2012)

If you grab a copy of tweaked (formerly tweakstock) and the Deodexed zip file you can compare those and see the ~60 apk that drwitherl (sp) pulled as bloat. I only had to reload three apks based on my usage so the list is pretty rock solid.
I am happy to provide the specific list of APKs if you drop me a PM.


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess I ment the apks that are removable, or can be replaced with a app from the market. Such as replacing the keyboard. Or an other example is I don't use bluetooth so I always get ride of sny bluetooth related apks. The rom is still functional, I just have more space and ram.

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm very interested in this and know Google is my friend, but I'd like to know what all these apps do... then I can decide for myself if I need them or not! I will do some research into this and post what I can find.
If anyone has a list or wants to post what even one apk does plz do, even if its just one apk we could make a list of them. 
This would be great. I don't use Bluetooth either, and think my phone is more secure with the related apps frozen with tibu.

from my DC [email protected] 3.0 & TrICS 5.0


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

try tweaktools:
http://www.tonsit.com/tweaktools/


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I meant something like this for the Droid
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AnO2-4y6yE1gdDJRekl4QmkyNmIzUmRvX2h3UDVkQXc&output=html

This is for the sgs2 I think that it would let me strip the apks I don't use to allow for better multitasking..
Thanks for the link it would help those who don't know all of Verizon's crap.
from my DC [email protected] 3.0 & TrICS 5.0


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

ijustdontcare said:


> I meant something like this for the Droid
> https://spreadsheets...QXc&output=html
> 
> This is for the sgs2 I think that it would let me strip the apks I don't use to allow for better multitasking..
> ...


that would be neat, but given the lack of popularity for the charge, I don't see it gaining too much steam now. also, I don't think the benefits would outweigh the effort.


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've seen and used these types of lists for other phones. They are extremely helpful for phones with little space or ram. For some reason I like to get my phone as bare as I possibly can. Only keeping the things I use. I can't stand having multiple apks that do the exact same thing.

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too, well I can't find one for the Droid, but this link at has given me some info for certain apks that I was trying to figure out what they do. You would think there would be at least one on the net, oh well I'll keep looking. I have frozen all the Bluetooth apk's and am working on seeing what Verizon ones I can freeze with out fc's. Any thoughts where I should be digging?

from my DC [email protected] 3.0 & TrICS 5.0


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I would usually find them in the phones main followed site. But seeing this is it for the charge, we might be sol.

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

This list is a year old, but you can find the equivalent programs....

•411 Search 1.0.9
•Allshare 1.2.1
•Amazon Kindle 2.0.3
•Apps 1.01
•Beach 1.2.7
•Backup Assistant 1.0
•Beach 1.2.7
•Bitbop 1.0
•Blockbuster 0.6
•Buddies now 1.0
•Car Cradle 1.0
•City ID 1.1.4
•Connection 1.2.5
•Daily Briefing 11.03
•Dandelion 1.2.5
•Desk Cradle 1.9
•Dual Clock 1.0
•Feeds and Updates 110207.354
•Forest 1.2.5
•Guided Tours 1.0
•Home screen tips 1.0
•IM 3.0.4.7
•Lets Golf 2 3.2.2
•License Settings 1.10
•Live Wallpaper Picker 2.2.1
•Media Hub 124
•Media Sync 2.2.1
•Music Player 1.1.1
•My Files 1.0.0
•Rhapsody 1.0
•Rock Band 4.4.3
•SDM 1.0
•Setup Wizard 1.0
•Setup Wizard 1.3
•Slacker 2.1.170
•SNSAccount 1.0
•Swype 2.28.70.19637
•TuneWiki 2.2
•TWLauncher 2.2.1 (Make sure you are using an alternate launcher first)
•TwWallpaperChooser 1.0
•VCAST Media Manager 4.2.96.3
•Voice Dialer 2.2.1
•VPN Services 2.2.1
•VVMService 1.0.30
•VZ Navigator 7.1.2.87
•WeatherBug Clock 11.04.07.01

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks slice. Something is better than nothing. I just recently came to Verizon, so theres probably some on your list I'm wasn't familiar with enough to freeze previously.

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Check xda I saw one over there not too long ago


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> Check xda I saw one over there not too long ago


That's what I posted.









- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------

